

Ask PG: If you were at Hacker School this year what would you work on? - ezisezis

This isn&#x27;t a large question about getting ready for a startup but rather what challenges or technologies interest you right now.<p>Just wondering.
======
pg
Maybe software for analyzing and manipulating images. Not because it's a hot
topic now. It's just something I've always thought would be interesting.

~~~
ezisezis
Would you ever consider coming for some period of time to program with some of
the Hacker School-ers?

